# Pup won't pee. Sleeps instead, help



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey all

I have a 9 week old handsome golden pup. He hass been pretty good about his potty training since I've only had him a couple days. However when I take him outside before bed or in the night when he cries he just lays in the grass. Won't go pee. I bring him in and he pees at the back door.

Any suggestions to making him actually get up and go pee and not take 20 tries and an hour to do so?!?!?

Help


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

Also like to add that I rescued him, and believe he was left outside for the week he was brought home. So he loves it outside, he'll stsay out there all day. But not to pee, he just goes and finds a place to lay down. I pick him up, he lays down. over and over and over. 

was outside with me for 2 hours last night comes inside and pees at the door....frustrating


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a sad start for this little guy. Thank you for rescuing him.
My guess is that he doesn't have a clue what he's supposed to do. Just keep doing what you're doing and in a few days, maybe a week it will all click with him.

You'll have some messes to clean up but I would stick with taking him out, give him a few minutes, lead him around on the leash so it's harder to just lay in the grass. Then bring him back to his crate. (If you don't have a crate, get one if you can).

He will catch on.

Bless you for saving him!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes frustrating, but part of his learning curve...
As you know he is a baby with a baby body...his teeny-tiny bladder and his brain are not on the same page yet..PLUS he was not helped to develop potty habits at his breeder...
Rather then go out for 2 hours at a time...
Go out for 10 minutes, come in and keep him right with you or crate him...set the timer for 10 minutes - rinse and repeat - again and again and again...happy dance and lots of lovin' when you catch him pee outside.

In the mean time, Patience and Paper towels are your friends!
It will get better...promise!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My tip for cleaning up dog pee: save plastic bread bags and the bags from the produce department.

Put your hand inside the bag and use it as a plastic glove. Grab the paper towel and clean up the mess. Then turn the bag inside out over the paper towel and tie it in a knot. You can go over the spot with Clorox wipes if you want. I used to keep a mixture of bleach and water in a spray bottle, use more paper towel. Penny would get so excited that she 'wet her pants' until she was almost 2. So I have lots of experience!


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

When we picked Liberty up from our breeder, she provided us with a list of helpful hints. One of those hints was about house training. We were advised to take her out on a leash and tell her to "go pee" or whatever command you want to use. When she actually does her business, we repeat "go pee" and "good girl" so she understands that this is what the command means. We were also told to NEVER let her take more than 3 minutes. Anything longer than that and she is just distracted, or doesn't have to go pee. So at that point, I would take her back inside and try again in a while. Liberty caught on pretty quickly - I'd say it took us about a week and only a few indoor accidents. Good luck. It is a learning process for sure!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Kim: My Liberty says your Liberty is ADORABLE!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for rescuing this little guy. Sounds like he needs some time to settle in, and may be afraid you are going to leave him outside alone at night. If he is afraid, then he will tend to hold it until he feels more secure back inside. Make sure you are going out with him during the day for potty breaks, and reward him with a few food treats and lots of praise when he goes, and invite him back inside, it will 'carry over' to nights, in time. Give him some time to settle in and feel secure in his new home, continue taking him out periodically at night, be patient, but don't get frustrated if he doesn't go and has an accident inside, he will soon realize that when you do take him out at night, he will get to come back in.
I adopted an adult rescue that would not go out in the dark alone, he was afraid of being left out there, once he became more secure and understood that he wasn't going to have to stay out by himself, he got past it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

He's just a baby and doesn't understand the difference between pottying oudoors and indoors. When he does potty outdoors praise, treat, praise. When Hank was little I'm convinced any neighbor within earshot thought I must be nuts. I remember standing out there with an umbrella saying "go pee-pee" then a big "good boy". He'll get it, just give him time.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My vet had us train each of the dogs the same way for the last 20 years.
They go out on a leash to potty. Use whatever command you want to use, give them 10 minutes to do their thing. Praise if they potty. If they have pottied, they get to run around the house when they are back inside. If not, they go back into the crate for 10 minutes and try again. Repeat as often as needed.
It doesn't take long for them to figure it out.
We actually do it for 6 months, which is a pain during rainy weather, but it pays off in the long run. It has been very rare to have any accidents.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree with the others, but would add one more thing. Make sure you are eliminating all trace of the urine odor by the door where he's been going. If there is any smell left, that may be triggering him to go there. Invest in an industrial-sized bottle of nature's Miracle. Any time he has an accident, soak it up with paper towels, then saturate the spot with Nature's Miracle, let it sit 5 minutes, then blot again.

We also take Rocket (11 weeks 3 days) out every time. We have a designated potty area and we walk him out to it every time, and tell him to "go potty" or "go poop", then throw a big party with lots of petting and "good boys". He still hasn't figure out how to tell us he needs out (I'm thinking about getting a bell), but the accidents are getting fewer ane farther between. It just takes patience and perserverance.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

You've received a lot of good advice from everyone. The only thing I would add is make sure you don't reprimand your puppy when he has an accident in the house. If you do this he may not understand it’s bad to go potty inside, but he may just think it’s bad to go potty in front of you, whether he’s inside or outside. You don’t want him to be scared to go potty in front of you when he’s outside. 

I'm sure he'll start catching on pretty soon. It may take a little while before he is 100% reliable though which is perfectly normal.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You need to get him moving outside to stimulate his bladder. Put a leash on him and get him to walk around the yard. If he won't walk on the leash, take treats and get him to chase you around the yard. Getting him moving should make him go. Every single time he does pee or poop outside you need to throw a party and give lots of treats so he knows that was right.

You could also try putting a potty pad in the spot inside the door where he routinely pees. After he has wet on that, next time take it outside in the yard and walk him over to it, that way he will smell his own pee and it should encourage him to potty there. But only do it once in the house, you don't want him to learn to potty inside.

You need to get some urine odor removal cleaning solution like Natures Miracle or Simple Solution to clean the floor where he has had accidents. It will remove the odor and help discourage him from going back to the same place.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

You guys are all so awesome!! Thank you. 
Think sometimes i just need to hear that it will get better. 

I totally agree by not letting him take his sweet time and take hours outside and set a time limit on it! So I'll try that. I'll also trying walking him around more. 

I do try and always go out with him, I have an 11 month old so there were a couple times he squatted and I had to take him out quickly and then come back in to grab the baby lol

I do have another question though!~  I'll be full of them I'm sure, it's been MANY years since I had a puppy, I forget everything!

I notice everyone mentioning the crate. 

I do have a crate and I do want to crate train him. He sleeps in it at night, sometimes takes a few mins and reminding he's okay each night, but he will sleep in it no problem. 

As for through the day what do I do?? And how often should he go in it?

I'm a SAHM right now and am home all day so I wasn't sure if I should be putting him in it while we're home. 

I obviously do want him to be comfortable with it though. 

Also, where should I have the crate??? Right now it's in our master bedroom. I felt bad for him the first night and didn't want to just leave him all alone. 
I also didn't want him waking my 2 children in the night whining and crying. 


Any and ALL input is so much appreciated. I know we'll get over this hurdle and he'll be a wonderful addition to our family. 

Thank you all soo soo much


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

LibertyME said:


> Kim: My Liberty says your Liberty is ADORABLE!


Awww why thank you! Great name huh? Your babies are gorgeous as well


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

> I do have a crate and I do want to crate train him. He sleeps in it at night, sometimes takes a few mins and reminding he's okay each night, but he will sleep in it no problem.
> 
> As for through the day what do I do?? And how often should he go in it?
> 
> ...


I think where you have the crate is personal preference. We crate Liberty in our dining room because there is room there and a radio right next door in the kitchen. She was used to a radio when we got her from the breeder, so it soothes her. Personally, if I were you, even though you are a SAHM, I'd crate him for a while each day. Watch him and when you notice he is getting sleepy, maybe put him in for an hour or two. That way you can get things down without worrying about him getting into trouble, and he is used to going in sometimes during the day. You may have to go out and run errands one day or something and you'll want him to be comfortable going in the crate. Routine is important, just like with babies. Try to crate him at the same time (or close enough) every day. Just remember to ignore him if he fusses. As long as you know he's not hungry, thirsty or needing to go to the bathroom, don't worry about him. He'll be safe and he should curl up and go to sleep.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I know a lot of people put the crate in their bedroom to comfort the puppy at night. However, our bedroom is on the second floor, and we spend the vast majority of our time on the first floor. So I put Rocket's crate in the kitchen, near the entrance to the family room....the two rooms where we spend the most time. 

I puth him in his crate when he gets too jumpy/bitey. That usually means he needs a nap.  I also put him in if I need to run to another part of the house, or need to do something that might be difficult with him getting in the way (cleaning floors, putting away groceries, etc.).

I want him to start thinking of the crate as "his" safe place. At this point, if anybody even approaches the treat basket, he runs into his crate and sits there wagging his tail looking at us expectantly. 

Our last dog got to the point that when 10pm rolled around, he would get up and disappear, and we'd find him asleep in his crate. We never even had to lock him in his crate...he just went there by preference.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I used the crate whenever I couldn't keep an eye on Penny. You can put him in it while you take care of the baby...bathing, changing diapers, putting down for nap, etc. Also so YOU can go potty! 

One thing to remember, tho, is do not open the crate if he is whining or crying. Wait until he is settled.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

Ya I was kind of thinking it needed to be on the main floor, since I'm never upstairs either. I just don't have a ton of room down here for his big crate, so I guess I'll have to figure that out. I figured I should put him in through the day. I was thinking when my kids have a nap he could too. Try and get him on somewhat of a schedule. 

Guess I'll try and figure out if I can make some room here on the main floor for it. 

Also what do you do when they cry/whine? Ignore it? Comfort them?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Ignore the crying or whining. He will give up. "comforting" just reinforces that the crying is working.

I put a piece of plywood on top of our crate and used it as an end table.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

You guys rock!!
So it's okay for him to lay in his crate and see me just going about my business around the house/watching tv/etc. ?! 

So a stupid question then. What about in the night then? If he's down here and I'm upstairs? Just listen for him to start crying and come down to let him out (not that he pee's when I take him out at night....he wanders and lays down, cause I think he thinks that's where he is suppose to sleep).


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

You guys rock!

So it's okay for him to go in there through the day and him see me. He'll have to just get use to it. 

So a stupid question: at night if he's down here and I'm upstairs. Do I just listen for him? When he whines/cries just come down and take him out? (Not that he pees or anything when I take him out in the night. He wanders and lays down. Think he thinks he's suppose to sleep out there.)
My only fear is him freaking out in it and waking my kids in the night


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

Ugh. Thought my first reply didn't go through. Silly thing. Sorry for the double there!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Crystalballl said:


> You guys rock!!
> So it's okay for him to lay in his crate and see me just going about my business around the house/watching tv/etc. ?!
> 
> So a stupid question then. What about in the night then? If he's down here and I'm upstairs? Just listen for him to start crying and come down to let him out (not that he pee's when I take him out at night....he wanders and lays down, cause I think he thinks that's where he is suppose to sleep).


 
It's absoultely OK! Puppies need down time, too, just like kids.

I figure if Rocket has to go out badly enough, he'll whine loud enough for me to hear him. If I don't hear him, it can't be too bad. 

He pretty much sleeps through from 10:00pm til 6:00am. He's only ever peed in his crate once....and that was a couple weeks ago.

HOWEVER....when I get him out in the morning, I have to open the back door before I let him out of his crate and literally RUN with him out to his potty spot or he'll pee on the carpet on the way to the door while I fumble with getting the door unlocked. That, or I pick him up and carry him out.


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

I just want to chime in and say that I have a 10 month old and a 3 year old. Having a puppy and little kids has been challenging but will be worth it when we are out of this stage! How are the kids doing with her? My pup seemed to think the baby was another puppy to play with for a while. Not that I blame her since they are both on all fours and the same height! I'm glad to see another mom with kids on here. Makes me feel a little less crazy for getting a puppy!

I crate Arya during the day if I'm trying to get chores done. She seems to think that's play time. She also goes in at night. I wanted the crate in our room but our baby is still in there and I didn't want her to wake him up.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

HAHAHA Totally the same here. Biscuit thinks Maksim is his playmate. However he's been a pretty laid back pup so far and hasn't hurt him. A small scratch today has been the worst of it so far. 
My daughter is a little nervous with him. Think she thinks he's going to bite her or something. But we'll work it out. 

I totally thought I was nuts getting him, but I was raised with a pup and I really really wanted to add one to our family. It's exhausting right now! (As I sit here ready to pass out from moving my main floor around so I could move the crate down here). 

I'll attempt putting him in it while I'm home so he gets use to it. Should be interesting. I know he's going to freak.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

You just have to ignore him. He'll be fine. He's just testing you to see if you'll give in and you can't give in. If you do, he'll keep whining and fussing everytime. Try putting a radio on and do you cover the crate? WE cover Liberty's crate with a blanket so it's nice and cozy and dark in there. I leave the back open so she's getting air, but with the front covered she can't see what's going on.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh, also, do you put toys in with him? I always give Liberty a Kong with a bit of peanut butter so that keeps her busy for a few minutes. Then she either just gets tired and goes to sleep, or starts playing with her toys. We often hear her in there squeaking her toys. it's cute actually.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless you*

Bless you for rescuing him and yes, it's fine to have him in the crate, while you go about your business in the house. He will get used to it.
I agree with the others, take him out on a leash and give him long enough to go-10 or 15 minutes. When he does pee, PRAISE HIM, "what a good boy!" and give him a treat if you want. It takes a little time to train a pup, but it is well worth it!!

Make certain your children know to not pull on him, or hit him and to treat him with respect and all will be fine.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

mickeychick said:


> Oh, also, do you put toys in with him? I always give Liberty a Kong with a bit of peanut butter so that keeps her busy for a few minutes. Then she either just gets tired and goes to sleep, or starts playing with her toys. We often hear her in there squeaking her toys. it's cute actually.



I didn't think of covering his crate, but I can try that. Tonight will be his first night on the main floor while I sleep upstairs, so I'm very nervous about it. 
Don't want him to wake the whole house in the night. 

I do give him toys in there! He has a crocodile he loves that I keep in his crate for him. 

He's done well with the potty tonight so fingers crossed. Got him some treats and that seems to be helping a little.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Rethink stuffie toys when you aren't around to watch. With the exception of Bailey and Riley, all of our dogs have destroyed stuffies and very quickly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad things seem better. It might not be a good idea to leave stuffed or soft toys in the crate with him because he could tear up and eat pieces. Kongs and other durable chew toys and bones are good to leave in the crate with him. things you can fill with treats, peanut butter, fill with yogurt and freeze them, etc.


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wanted to say Biscuit is adorable! And I love his name, too.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

Well leaving him on the main floor was a nightmare, he lost his mind. So we ended up bringing up back upstairs and he slept fine. I'll just take him up there through the day to be in his crate while I get things done. 

His croc isn't really stuffed, it's a Kong croc. I didn't think leaving something stuffed would be a great idea. He hasn't destroyed anything yet, but definitely a big chewer...on everything!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I brought the Rott home in April, and she wanted to explore vs potty, so I set up an expen at the base of our deck, put her in it to potty, I stood on the deck. When she did she was let out to play (with me present) or come back in the house, lots of praise!! we also added ''shake the bag'' filled with her kibble, and when she wandered a bit, I would shake it and call come, this has been a wonderful aid, as now that she is 5 months and more confident, she is on an explore mission!! I also use the term ''hurry up'' and now she will mostly eliminate on command. I still prefer house breaking in the winter  good luck with your new puppy!!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

How long do you all suggest leaving him in his crate during the day at first?

Remember it's upstairs so I have to go put him there and bring him down. the Main floor crating doesn't work for us right now until he's use to it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*



Crystalballl said:


> Well leaving him on the main floor was a nightmare, he lost his mind. So we ended up bringing up back upstairs and he slept fine. I'll just take him up there through the day to be in his crate while I get things done.
> 
> His croc isn't really stuffed, it's a Kong croc. I didn't think leaving something stuffed would be a great idea. He hasn't destroyed anything yet, but definitely a big chewer...on everything!!


I would only give him a Kong he can't destry and I would start out leaving him in there for a half hour or an hour and then extend it slightly each time!
Make sure his collar is off, so he can't catch it on the crate and choke!


----------

